# ITS HERE!!!! MY Canon 7D



## tmjjk (Aug 9, 2012)

My canon 7d arrived today!! So exciting... unfortunately my cf card has not arrived with it   I feel like I am dying in anticipation!!  If the cf card does not arrive by 12:00 tomorrow, I think I will head to the closest retail store that carries them!  I am so excited.  I have been reading all day and watching youtube videos...

Do any of you recommend anywhere to start?


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 9, 2012)

Go ahead and make sure your battery is charged.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## jerryjazz (Aug 10, 2012)

Great camera 
I've been using it about a year and could not be more happy if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 10, 2012)

i just got a 5d mkii a couple weeks ago and haven't really been able to use it like i want  works been so busy


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 10, 2012)

Love my 7D, upgraded from a T1i.

This camera is so equipped with features its overwhelming.

The best part about this camera, IMHO, is the AF system, its fantastic.

Here is a nice little video to get ya started to understanding it: 7D Focus Squares Tutorial | 7D Training DVD Video - YouTube


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 10, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> Love my 7D, upgraded from a T1i.
> 
> This camera is so equipped with features its overwhelming.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I use both a 5D Mkii and a 7D for work, and the 7Ds auto focus _seems_&#8203; to be much better than the 5DMkii


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 10, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> > Love my 7D, upgraded from a T1i.
> ...



I've heard they are pretty close, depending on what you are shooting, but I've never used an MKII before, but im starting to really get to know the AF system and its pretty sick, way better than the T1i was, obviously since it was a rebel lol. Upgrading was a great choice, really pushes me to learn more and really get to know the camera and get comfortable with it.

Amazing this camera is how old now and still sells pretty well.


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 10, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > macpro88 said:
> ...



We have some 5DMkiii's too, and those kill both the 7D and mkii by a lot, but for some reason I always feel like the 7Ds are faster than the mkii's


----------



## macpro88 (Aug 10, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...




Haha, I hope the MKIII kills the 7D, it better for how new and the price. And by faster do you feel the 7D has a faster auto focus than the MKII? I've been thinking about trying to find a decently priced MKII just to mess around with on full frame, have always wondered how different FF is compared to crop.


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 10, 2012)

macpro88 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > macpro88 said:
> ...



It could all be in my head, but yeah, I think the 7D autofocus is a bit faster than the mkii.  Though I think that's nothing to do with FF v. crop frame, just a difference in how the two autofocus (again, assuming the difference is real, and not just in my head).


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 10, 2012)

How's this even an argument? The 7D _creams_ the 5D2 in autofocus. The 5D2's crappy 1 cross-type autofocus point is easily the camera's weakest point. I thought it was well-known to use the 7D for anything fast moving and the 5D2 for anything else.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 10, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> It could all be in my head, but yeah, I think the 7D autofocus is a bit faster than the mkii.  Though I think that's nothing to do with FF v. crop frame, just a difference in how the two autofocus (again, assuming the difference is real, and not just in my head).



The autofocus system in the 7D is far more robust than the 5D2s. The 7D has 19 cross-type focus points, and the 5DII has one.


----------



## tmjjk (Aug 10, 2012)

The very first thing I started researching was the focus features!! They are awesome and the camera is FAST!  I think I'm in love!  It's pouring rain here... I'm dying to get out there..


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 10, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> How's this even an argument? The 7D _creams_ the 5D2 in autofocus. The 5D2's crappy 1 cross-type autofocus point is easily the camera's weakest point. I thought it was well-known to use the 7D for anything fast moving and the 5D2 for anything else.



That's what I thought as well, though somebody argued with me about it the other day, so I didn't want to seem overly sure of myself about this.


----------



## daarksun (Aug 16, 2012)

If you have the cash the 5DMkIII would be the way to go. Like getting a 7D and 5D cross-bread.  I absolutely enjoy my 7D. I have a blast being able to shoot any style I like, shoot at night with no flash, do portraits and landscapes, table top stuff and the shoot some cycles or cars.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 16, 2012)

5D 3 is an amazing camera.  It doesn't have any particular strengths like D800 or maybe a 1DX.  It just does everything equally superb.  I've been using it for a while and I've yet to find anything wrong with it besides the stupid zoom preview button position and no red AF in low light.

I've never seen a camera that from a serious photography standpoint, had no downsides in any single type of photography, until 5d3.  Usually it was always either better for sports, or better for landscapes or better for low light situations..


----------

